# Your best "unexpected" Halloween songs?



## halloweenjon

Over the years I've curated a pretty good selection of Halloween music, for parties and for simply setting the tone of the season for myself. But I've never liked the corny, cliche', kind of childish Halloween novelty music, or the played out pop songs that people seem to use for Halloween but don't fit the tone (Werewolves of London, Rock Lobster, etc.). I have a very specific "vibe" in mind for Halloween music which makes it tough to find new songs, so when I do stumble upon a good one I consider it like an archeological find.

So I want to know, what are your favorite "left field" finds? Songs that you don't ever see when you Google "Halloween music" but just work perfectly for setting the tone? Here are just a couple that I've found:

Green Day - Misery: Sounds nothing like any other Green Day song; has a great Spanish/Day of the Dead mixed with carnival vibe and macabre lyrics.

Legendary Shack Shakers - Nellie Bell: Their entire Pandelirium album has a twisted, creepy circus-y theme and the final track is the most eerie, spooky one on the album. Ichabod! is also a good Halloween song; much more energetic but still fits the tone.

The Drowning Men - Oracle Meets Weeping Willow & Oracle Meets Obstacle: Someone told me about this band, and while the album these two tracks come from doesn't sound Halloween-y, these two tracks that bookend the album are a FLAWLESS intro/outro to any Halloween playlist. Creepy piano, the sound of howling wind, a theramin melody.... perfect.

Captain Clegg and the Nightcreatures (the entire album, from Halloween 2): If you've seen Rob Zombie's Halloween 2 you probably remember the rockabilly band that plays during the party scene. You can buy their album on iTunes! Sadly they are a fictional band so this one album is all there is, but it's full of superb Halloween songs, especially Day of the Dead which always gets tons of plays throughout September and October.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

I love the idea of this post! Let me make sure I am understand you correctly. Are you talking like Mainstream songs by big named artists. (AC/DC, Akon... etc..) That have this certain feel? like when you listen to it and you go into this weird day dream stage thinking about setting a haunt room with the music (Like anything Combichrist?)


----------



## mamadada

Cranberries' Zombie cranked really loud!!!!


----------



## halloweenjon

pyrosaxplayer said:


> I love the idea of this post! Let me make sure I am understand you correctly. Are you talking like Mainstream songs by big named artists. (AC/DC, Akon... etc..) That have this certain feel? like when you listen to it and you go into this weird day dream stage thinking about setting a haunt room with the music (Like anything Combichrist?)


Yeah, it can be mainstream artists or something obscure, but I want to know what songs people like to use for Halloween settings that you don't typically see other people using.

For example, I looked through the thread with the index of Halloween songs, and although it had hundreds of songs on it, there were so many that are Halloween staples for me that were not on the list.


----------



## amyml

I like this idea too! We played with a similar idea a year or so ago and I found so much great new music! 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/127414-best-everyday-songs-halloween.html


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Well I've always loved night on bald mountain, This is Halloween, Lil Red Riding Hood by Sam the Sham and the Pharohs, the Headless Horseman by Thurl Ravenscroft. Those are just a select few from my Halloween playlist.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Living in Athens, GA, I've always been a fan of the local music scene, and that's where I get a lot of my Halloween-type music too. I love these silly, gothic-sounding indie songs by a short-lived local band, Hans Darkbolt, that I used to go see a few years ago. Apparently, you can still download their songs here if you're interested. There is some language in their songs though, so they're best for an adult party.


----------



## halloweenjon

Echo Sorceress said:


> Living in Athens, GA, I've always been a fan of the local music scene, and that's where I get a lot of my Halloween-type music too. I love these silly, gothic-sounding indie songs by a short-lived local band, Hans Darkbolt, that I used to go see a few years ago. Apparently, you can still download their songs here if you're interested. There is some language in their songs though, so they're best for an adult party.


That band is great! Really good Halloween-y vibe with the harpsichord and everything.


----------



## halloweenjon

Seriously, give this song a listen and tell me it doesn't get you in the Halloween mood. Or, the Dia de los muertos mood I guess... but the two are closely associated.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

Hmmm, How about Suicide Silence. A buddy of mine showed me this a long while back and for some reason I get this maniac chills all the time. Its heavy metal with a sample of the 911 Call of the Chimpanze attack (the victim was featured on Oprah Winfrey (Correctme on spelling) Her face was completely dis-oriented)..


----------



## Mystary

I'll have to say my track "Do Not Disturb"


----------



## PirateDex

I got a couple the Beautiful Death album by Bella Morte and this track by Shiny Toy Guns..


----------



## PirateDex

The Hex Girls from Scooby Doo Witch's Ghost, they continued on reappearing in other movies and in Scooby Doo Mystery Inc.






Video of all performances by the Hex Girls from Scooby-Doo! All rights go to Warner Bros.

1. Hex Girl: Witch's Ghost, Legend of the Vampire, SDMI (remix)
2. Earth, Wind, Fire, and Air: Witch's Ghost, SDMI (remix)
3. Witch's Ghost: Witch's Ghost Soundtrack
4. Zoinks!: Witch's Ghost Soundtrack
5. Who Do Voodoo: Legend of the Vampire, SDMI
6. Scooby-Doo Where Are You (remix with Mystery Inc.): Legend of the Vampire
7. Petrified Bride: WNSD
8. What's New Scooby Doo (remix): WNSD
9. Scooby Snax/Scooby Snacks: Witch's Ghost Soundtrack
10. Trap of Love: SDMI
11. It's a Mystery: Witch's Ghost Soundtrack
12. Good Bad Girls: SDMI
13. Those Meddling Kids: Witch's Ghost Soundtrack


----------



## Dinosaur1972

My favorite non-Halloween Halloween songs typically either deal with a dark subject matter or they are just kinda gloomy without being over-the-top. Here are some examples:

“Timothy” by the Buoys ... a peppy song about 3 kids trapped in a mine … but only two escape. What happened to Timothy? And why aren’t the other two hungry? (Written by “Pina Colada Song” singer Rupert Holmes!)
“D.O.A.” by Bloodrock … an eerie and disturbing song about a plane crash.
“Heartbreak Hotel” by John Cale … it ain't Elvis - and he really does sound so lonely that he could die.
“Red Right Hand” by Nick Cave … a popular Halloween classic, needed to be mentioned.
"Behind My Camel” by the Police … angst-y instrumental.
“The Devil’s Own” by David Sylvian … gloomy and ghostly. Lots of Sylvian’s music fits – “The Wooden Cross”, “Maria”, etc.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Hearing about 20 actual male voices all singing slowly in a big basement:"I need you... Baby." (Franky Valley's song?) Emphisis on the "NEED" in a very sinister way. One night this just happened, un-planned in our JC Haunted house, mere sheet-walls seperating everyone, so the sound was great!


----------



## thumpingmoonlight

Oh man, I was just thinking about making this thread myself the other day! Most of my "Halloween playlist" is either loosely-Halloween-related horror punk or that unexpected kind of stuff, but I picked a couple favorites:

"Little Things of Venom" by Arid (from Haunted Castle 3D; not so great movie, gorgeous music)
"Tale Of The Runaways" by Maylene and the Sons of Disaster (southern style metal, I can't quite describe it but it gives me chills)
Pretty much anything by So Sick Social Club, especially "Basement" (they come from the ICP family of "murder rap" but they're actually good)
And probably my most favorite, "Cry Little Sister Vs. Hello Zepp" by Celldweller (his Halloween mashup from 2012)


----------



## talkingcatblues

Love the Captain Clegg song - great sound and I like the end scene... 

Shiny Toy Guns video cracks me up - another good song. Listening to the John Cale and David Sylvian's now, thank you. And next up, thumpingmoonlight's suggestions! 

I've been waking up with this in my head lately - like the structure of it:






Also been listening to these guys this week, The Devil Makes Three. Their "All Hail" is pretty damning in an entirely un-Halloween way, and their "Hallelu" makes me laugh (also not-H, except maybe for a Hell party mix). 







And I heard this the other day which struck me as good for an asylum/madhouse mix (besides liking it in general):


----------



## halloweenjon

So many great hidden gems! I can't wait to get home and look into all of these.

Like thumpingmoonlight said, I have a lot of punk and horror punk in my library and I love when I find a song that just has that Halloween sound (I haven't even mentioned the numerous Misfits songs that fit that description). Some other recent finds I'd encourage anyone to check out:

Murder by Death - Dead Men and Sinners: If you are doing a pirate themed Halloween party this is one essential macabre sea shanty. "His belly was as big as a barrel, and his coffin was made from a redwood's trunk"

Murder by Death - The Curse of Elkhart: Thundering drums, organ keyboards, ghost-like moaning background vocals, and foreboding lyrics. "Should I bide my time or start to fight? Wait for the sound of drums pounding in the night?"

Alice Cooper - This House is Haunted: I'd have thought this would be on more lists, but I never see it come up. People usually go with Welcome to My Nightmare, but this song is way more "spooky", just musically.

The Living End - Beware the Moon: I'll just include this lyric sample... "Under the moonlight, I almost died of fright, yeah under the moonlight, I was paralyzed, she changed right before my eyes, under the moonlight"

Dead 60's - Ghostfaced Killer: Kind of hard to find this song, but it's perfect. One of the very few Halloween-appropriate ska songs out there, backed by that synthesized organ sound.


----------



## thumpingmoonlight

I just remembered a song that I didn't include in my last post, it's definitely _not _ Halloween related but I include it in all my playlists because it's the creepiest, most unnerving thing in my library: Hybrid Kids cover of D'Ya Think I'm Sexy. Terrifying.


----------



## Miller22

(The German version is also good, though I like the English version)

And


----------



## lkshop

These aren't too off the wall, but here's some of my fave Halloween-esque songs:

Adam and the Ants - Ants Invasion
Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)
The Cramps - Goo Goo Muck
The Cure - Lullaby
The Damned - Grimly Fiendish
Deadbolt - Psycho Voodoo Doll
Devo - Peek-a-boo
Echo and the Bunnymen - The Killing Moon
Joey DeLuxe - Itsy Bitsy Spider
L7 - Pretend We're Dead
Nine Inch Nails - Came Back Haunted
Panic at the Disco - It's Almost Halloween
Ramones - Pet Sematary
Reverend Horton Heat - The Halloween Dance
Rob Zombie - Halloween (She's So Mean)
Selebrities - Monster Mash
Siouxsie and the Banshees - Halloween, Spellbound
Sisters of Mercy - This Corrosion
The Specials - Ghost Town
Toto Coelo - Dracula's Tango


----------



## halloweenjon

That Rob Zombie song might be my favorite Halloween song of all time. It's up there. The sound is just perfect. Actually, that whole Halloween Hootenanny album is full of great stuff. It's too bad it's only available used on CD.


----------



## dpeterson

I hope it's not *too* obvious to point out Tom Wait's body of work. He said of himself, “I think what I do is try to write adventure songs and Halloween music.”

To wit...

http://youtu.be/W9mhsW5aWJM


----------



## halloweenjon

dpeterson said:


> I hope it's not *too* obvious to point out Tom Wait's body of work. He said of himself, “I think what I do is try to write adventure songs and Halloween music.”
> 
> To wit...
> 
> http://youtu.be/W9mhsW5aWJM


It's not too obvious at all. Actually last year I went searching for a Tom Waits song that would fit on a Halloween mix and wasn't so successful, but I think that song fits the bill!


----------



## dpeterson

The whole first Black Sabbath album is a Halloween staple for me. It's got a nice ambient intro and thematic heavy metal that kicks buttock.


----------



## Baghoul

Nine Inch Nails 1995 album Further Down the Spiral has been my go to music every year. Especially the last song, Erased, Over, Out. It's creepy to say the least.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

Oh Yeah! Nine Inch Nails. I loved that Corona Raidiata song. or The Four Of Us Are Dying


----------



## Adam Beth Fix

Also, a lot of Dog Fashion Disco and Polkadot Cadaver.


----------



## thumpingmoonlight

@Adam Beth Fix, Holy crap, that's Chino Moreno! I thought the voice sounded familiar! Thanks for adding that, I love it.


----------



## jcraigcx

I worked The Heavy's Short Change Hero into my Halloween light show several years ago and its always a crowd favorite:


----------



## PirateDex

Lots of good stuff posted so far to keep us going until Halloween. Here is another group TMR The Black Belles, really wanted to link their song Honky Tonk Horror but there is not a good sounding video for it. Here is a mix from them.


----------



## stormygirl84

Well, I for one am a fan of the corny clichés. They remind me of when I was a kid. 

But I do have some "left field" types of songs that make most people laugh when they hear them come up on my playlist.

"Godzilla" by Blue Oyster Cult. Come on, he's the King of the Monsters!

"Stonehenge" by Spinal Tap. ALWAYS gets a laugh. And most people I mention it to as being on my Halloween playlist usually say that they would never really think of using it, but it does actually fit!

"Beelz" by Stephen Lynch. Easily my favorite song about Satan. His song "Halloween" is also fun.

Several Iron Maiden songs, most notably "Number of the Beast," "Transylvania," and my favorite, "Fear of the Dark."

"Little Red Riding Hood" by 999. Mostly just because I'm a werewolf fanatic. There are lots of different versions of this song, by lots of different artists, but this one is my favorite.

"Through the Fire and Flames" by Dragonforce. Love it. All seven and a half minutes.

Lots of TV themes, including The Addams Family; The Munsters; The Twilight Zone; Scooby-Doo, Where Are You; Bewitched; and I Dream of Jeannie. Everyone loves to sing along to these. We all grew up with Nick at Nite, I guess.


----------



## rockingthehomestead

I have a pretty long list (which has only gotten longer after readin gthis thread) and it does include pretty much ALL of the expected songs, but I think a few are unexpected and/or lesser known.

Bella Lugosi's Dead by Bahaus
Halloween by Sonic Youth
Halloween by the Misfits
Halloween by Siouxie and the Banshees
Scarecrow by Beck
Beautiful Neighborhood by Space
Hell by the Squirrel Nut Zippers
Peek A boo by Siouxie and the Banshees
Please Mr. Grave Digger by David Bowie (fun fact about this song, he actually had a cold when he recorded it, so all the sniffles and sneezes are real)
A Nightmare on My Street by The Fresh Prince and DJ Jazzy Jeff (I feel like this song is obvious but you'd be surprised how often people have never heard of it)
Country Death Song by The Violent Femmes
Halloween by Heywood Banks
People Who Died by Jim Carroll Band
Strange Powers by The magnetic Fields



Also, looking for covers and remixes can be fun!
Me first and the Gimme Gimmes did cool covers of Science Fiction Double Feature and Phantom of the Opera
The Misfits did a cover of the Monster Mash
Elliott Smith did a cover of Don't Fear the Reaper
Jane's Addiction covered Sympathy for the Devil
Marilyn Manson covered This Is Halloween


----------



## Halloween Snob

Great thread question. Rather than start a new thread can I suggest a second question that I think is relevant?

What unexpected sounds (not songs or ambient music) have you considered for your home haunt?

My theme for example is a dungeon which I created in my garage. My ambient music is a thunder/lightning soundtrack synched with many flood lights to create the outside environment. INSIDE the garage I intend to play various ambient soundtracks that lend well to the theme. Many are from Midnight Syndicate. (no surprise here) What I seek to do as well is add UNEXPECTED sounds that compliment the theme. For example:

What kid doesn't play MINDCRAFT?? So I thought, what is the sound that most kids fear in this game? Answer:

1) The sound that comes on when an Enderman appears. An enderman is a black, very scary monster that teleports around the game and attacks. Search on it and lets, together, find the best .wav available.

2) Throwback to the popular arcade game: GAUNTLET! What is the scariest character? "Death" And he has his own noise that comes on when he appears in the game. This too would be a totally unexpected sound that the parents of kids would remember as it comes on. Both lend to a dungeon theme.

Great question and I hope others will continue this thread and also discuss the methods to which they intend to mix and/or play the songs/sounds suggested.

--THe HaLLoWeen SNoB--


----------



## halloweenjon

There's a band called The Mission Creeps who make Halloween-y music, and they have a track on their latest album of a super deep, booming voice reciting an Edgar Allan Poe poem called Shadow: A Parable. It's so, so creepy. For my haunt last year I put a bluetooth speaker behind a giant plastic skull right next to the entrance to the haunt and played that track on repeat, so everyone waiting to go in would get creeped out by this scary voice droning on about scary things. It was honestly one of the best ideas I've had if you'll forgive the brag.


----------



## MORDECAI

Awesome thread!


----------



## MORDECAI

halloweenjon said:


> There's a band called The Mission Creeps who make Halloween-y music, and they have a track on their latest album of a super deep, booming voice reciting an Edgar Allan Poe poem called Shadow: A Parable. It's so, so creepy. For my haunt last year I put a bluetooth speaker behind a giant plastic skull right next to the entrance to the haunt and played that track on repeat, so everyone waiting to go in would get creeped out by this scary voice droning on about scary things. It was honestly one of the best ideas I've had if you'll forgive the brag.


Lots of good songs from this group. Thanks for recommending!


----------



## MORDECAI

rockingthehomestead said:


> I have a pretty long list (which has only gotten longer after readin gthis thread) and it does include pretty much ALL of the expected songs, but I think a few are unexpected and/or lesser known.
> 
> Bella Lugosi's Dead by Bahaus
> Halloween by Sonic Youth
> Halloween by the Misfits
> Halloween by Siouxie and the Banshees
> Scarecrow by Beck
> Beautiful Neighborhood by Space
> Hell by the Squirrel Nut Zippers
> Peek A boo by Siouxie and the Banshees
> Please Mr. Grave Digger by David Bowie (fun fact about this song, he actually had a cold when he recorded it, so all the sniffles and sneezes are real)
> A Nightmare on My Street by The Fresh Prince and DJ Jazzy Jeff (I feel like this song is obvious but you'd be surprised how often people have never heard of it)
> Country Death Song by The Violent Femmes
> Halloween by Heywood Banks
> People Who Died by Jim Carroll Band
> Strange Powers by The magnetic Fields
> 
> 
> 
> Also, looking for covers and remixes can be fun!
> Me first and the Gimme Gimmes did cool covers of Science Fiction Double Feature and Phantom of the Opera
> The Misfits did a cover of the Monster Mash
> Elliott Smith did a cover of Don't Fear the Reaper
> Jane's Addiction covered Sympathy for the Devil
> Marilyn Manson covered This Is Halloween


Good list!


----------



## MORDECAI

Awesome thread. I'm always looking for some darker type Halloween music that sets the mood. I call it Adult Halloween!

As another poster mentioned, I absolutely love the song People Who Died by Jim Carroll Band. It's fun, it's dark, it's awesome. It's what gets me in the Halloween party mood. Throw that on when I'm driving home from work on Halloween day. It's just a great song.






Another one I really like is Lotion by Greenskeepers. Give it a listen.






Another one I really like is Fresh Blood by Eels. Again, apologies if this has already been posted.






Great thread. I've been able to add to my collection! Hope you enjoy the songs I posted. Happy Halloween. Go ye and be merry!


----------



## lkshop

I must say I am very impressed that you have Beautiful Neighborhood by Space on your list. I haven't heard that song in years!


----------



## halloweenjon

Most people use Welcome to My Nightmare in their Halloween playlists, but I'm gonna come out and say This House is Haunted is the best Halloween song Alice Cooper has ever done.

On a related note Agent Orange released a two song EP called Halloween a few years ago that contains covers of This House is Haunted as well as Whistlin' Past the Graveyard by Tom Waits.


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Some of my favorites aren't necessarily Halloween, but just strange / odd recordings from the past. Like Mort Garson's "Black Mass - Lucifer", Morton Subotnick's "Silver Apples of the Moon", Ruth White's "Flowers of Evil", Louise Huebner's "Seduction Through Witchcraft", "An Evening With Boris Karloff And His Friends" and Timothy Leary's "Turn On, Tune In, Drop Out". Most of it reminds me of Halloween because it was played on Never Ending Wonder radio frequently for 4 or 5 Octobers while I listened to it at work. But it's all just weird stuff, and you have to celebrate the weird.


----------



## Melanormal

Enjoyed reading these posts. Reminded me of some favorites I'd forgotten about. Cry Little Sister and Dragula, especially.

Some of my favorites not already mentioned are Evanescence, Tom Langford's "Beautiful Night", stuff from The Walking Dead like "Blackbird Song" by Lee DeWyze and "Running" by Delta Spirit. I guess I like more folksy rock.

Most of the time, though, I just set my Pandora on a Midnight Syndicate channel and see what comes up.


----------



## IshWitch

Have to keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## ldogg53

So unless I missed it already, Daniel Johnston - Devil Town is very cool in a creepy way. I've tried to figure out what backing I can put to this for my yard haunt. 





And Creature Feature has some fun stuff. This one I plan on incorporating this year.


----------



## Nuala

Cool thread!

My adds are-
Modest Mouse- "Satin In A Coffin" very ominous sounding and the great line, 'are you dead, or are you sleeping? I sure hope you are dead.'
Thomas Dolby- "She Electrified Me With Science"
Blue Oyster Cult- "Don't Fear the Reaper."
and Barenaked Ladies' cover of "Grim Grinning Ghosts" from the Disney park Haunted Mansion ride


----------



## FeistierErmine

A personal favorite of mine. Has a great atmosphere, and some fantastic instrumentation.


----------



## Dinosaur1972

All right, I like this one ...


----------



## Halloweiner

Blue oyster cult vampire voodoo. 

Here was the local tv horror host show that came out of syracuse New York:

http://youtu.be/7ItzNNZkE4o

The opening theme was awesome.


----------



## Wolfman

We've used "SuperFreak" by Rick James as the ambient sound for our Witch animatronic. Small speaker for localized sound. Not at all "Halloweenie", but a big hit with the parents. And definitely "unexpected"...


----------



## Wolfman

That IS a good track, Halloweiner. Easy to visualize those sounds leading up the path to the front Door.... Thanks!


----------



## spiney99

At the beach yesterday and listened to a ska list.
I don't see them listed..sorry if I repeat..but they get me daydreaming about my to do list every time
Ghost town by the Specials:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i94HHGKml9M

Night Boat to Cairo by Madness:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zQNz2grBOPc


----------



## Halloweiner

Anyone remember these two songs from grade school?


http://www.mediafire.com/listen/u494z2r0dlyqvbc/12_Halloween_Friends.mp3


https://youtu.be/ZCAUY_ewptw


----------



## BarryJ

Wicked Annabella by the Kinks...


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

I haven't seen anyone list Zombie Girl yet. Most of her lyrics are a bit cheesy, but her song Dance of the Headless Corpse doesn't have lyrics, and is creepy in a circus / music box sort of way.


----------



## halloweenjon

spiney99 said:


> At the beach yesterday and listened to a ska list.
> I don't see them listed..sorry if I repeat..but they get me daydreaming about my to do list every time
> Ghost town by the Specials:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i94HHGKml9M
> 
> Night Boat to Cairo by Madness:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zQNz2grBOPc


Speaking of, another one I use a lot is Ghostfaced Killer by The Dead 60's.


----------



## talkingcatblues

Halloweiner said:


> Anyone remember these two songs from grade school?
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/listen/u494z2r0dlyqvbc/12_Halloween_Friends.mp3


I had not heard the first one before, although now I'm going around the house singing it...


----------



## Geekella

I have a good few but the first that comes to mind is Bloody Creature Poster Girl by In This Moment. It's literally about a homicidal chick haha and the music sounds very theatrical. I love it.


----------



## Halloweiner

talkingcatblues said:


> I had not heard the first one before, although now I'm going around the house singing it...


Here's another then:

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/eubgj9hem64lg98/01-Halloween.mp3


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> I haven't seen anyone list Zombie Girl yet. Most of her lyrics are a bit cheesy, but her song Dance of the Headless Corpse doesn't have lyrics, and is creepy in a circus / music box sort of way.


I love Zombie Girl. "Screams From The Cemetery" is a great track for Halloween ambiance. Some of my favorite tracks are "Creepy Crawler", "We Are The Ones", "Bleeder", "I Want It", "The Darkness", and "Creature Of The Night".


----------



## Jack'sEckstein

To be honest, I do actually enjoy some of those more typical corny songs, not for parties but for myself lol. I love the monster mash, werewolves of London, They're coming to take me away is my theme song  But for a Halloween party or haunt, to really get in the mood, nothing does it better than Nox Arcana for me. It's not music to dance to, but it all sets the perfect mood. Especially great for haunts and they have an album for many different themes. I love green day but haven't heard that song (I don't think?) I am going to listen to your suggestion, thanks for making this tread, it's a great one! Happy haunting! Also if you like Captain Clegg you should check out Psychobilly music, you might like artists such as Reverend Horton Heat. He doesn't have a Halloween feel, but he's pretty good.
1) Nox Arcana (best for haunts)
2) The Krewmen-Evil (Living) Dead
3) Rob Zombie-Anything by him in my opinion, my favorites being "***** Liquor", "Dragula", "Living Dead Girl" and "Dead City Radio"
3) Reverend Horton Heat-"Loaded Gun", "Psychobilly Freakout", "One Time For Me"
4) Rammstein-Anything by them if that's more the genre you are looking for, also try OOMPH!, Megaherz and Eisbrecher.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Jack'sEckstein said:


> To be honest, I do actually enjoy some of those more typical corny songs, not for parties but for myself lol. I love the monster mash, werewolves of London, They're coming to take me away is my theme song  But for a Halloween party or haunt, to really get in the mood, nothing does it better than Nox Arcana for me. It's not music to dance to, but it all sets the perfect mood. Especially great for haunts and they have an album for many different themes. I love green day but haven't heard that song (I don't think?) I am going to listen to your suggestion, thanks for making this tread, it's a great one! Happy haunting! Also if you like Captain Clegg you should check out Psychobilly music, you might like artists such as Reverend Horton Heat. He doesn't have a Halloween feel, but he's pretty good.
> 1) Nox Arcana (best for haunts)
> 2) The Krewmen-Evil (Living) Dead
> 3) Rob Zombie-Anything by him in my opinion, my favorites being "***** Liquor", "Dragula", "Living Dead Girl" and "Dead City Radio"
> 3) Reverend Horton Heat-"Loaded Gun", "Psychobilly Freakout", "One Time For Me"
> 4) Rammstein-Anything by them if that's more the genre you are looking for, also try OOMPH!, Megaherz and Eisbrecher.


If you like psychobilly, you might like this:


----------



## GhostPuppy

Ohhh fun thread! 

I've been loving Jack White's latest album, and two songs in particular jump out as Halloween-y. "Black Bat Licorice," and "I'm Shakin," have been my recent favorites. 

Also "Friendly Ghost," by Harlem, "Fell in Love in a Graveyard," by Veronica Falls, and "Ashes to Ashes," by Warpaint.


----------



## Halloweiner

Hell by Squirrel Nut Zippers


https://youtu.be/9uiYp8xKjLM


----------



## Regions Beyond

This song is now inextricably entwined with Halloween for me, after it being a standard at a pro haunt (Knott's Scary Farm) in vampire themed mazes.


----------



## mriga78

I like to play music that kids relate to for instance music that they can turn on the radio and hear so I mix in songs like " Better dig two by the band perry"
"My songs know what you did in the dark Fall out boy" "Intergalactic Beastie Boys" "monster by rihanna" "the fox by YLVIS" "radioactive by imagine dragons" "come with me now by Kongos" "Dark horse by katy perry" "black widow by iggy azalea" most of these songs I would'nt listen to regulary but the kids seem to like them a lot and thats why I put up my display.


----------



## Kingofpain86

All You Zombies by The Hooters.


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Dead Can Dance definitely puts me in a Halloween mood, as does other kinda dark ambient music like Black Tape for a Blue Girl, Alio Die, Tor Lundvall, Raison d'Etre, Shinjuku Thief, and Lustmord. Most of those are from the late 90's and early 00's though ... wonder if newer artists are carrying that particular torch.


----------



## 3Storms

Tenacious D's "Wonder Boy" and "Tribute"

Marilyn Manson's cover of "This Is Halloween" from Nightmare Before Christmas

"Fear of the Dark" by Iron Maiden

"Le Pont Noir" by Voivod


----------



## Vader_the_White

I never see (or is it hear?) anyone use my personal favorite Halloween music: Spooky Scherzo. It's production music that I first heard in the definitive Halloween episode of all time, "Halloweenie" from _The Adventures of Pete and Pete_. 
Seriously, why I don't see it more often? It's so Halloween it is ridiculous. It is awesome!


----------



## belladonna

Psychobilly Freakout - Rev Horton Heat
I Was A Teenage Werewolf, Human Fly, Zombie Dance- The Cramps
Psycho Killer - Talking Heads
Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Paul Melniczek

The Haunted Guitar -- "The Three Suns"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFRI2jtylB4

Jill Tracy -- "Evil Night Together" plus more of her work

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Olp10zk3h-Q&index=37&list=PLxerFyPRnGlNEde29rmQki0gK0nXAsL6N

Joe Larose -- "Devil's Dance"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BOa0lNJRus

The Frantics -- The Werewolf"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKhmH0qZ3Xw

A Pair of Kings -- "The Monster"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0GzXxqus_o

Pitbull Daycare --"You Make Me Feel So Dead"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yNQJHMYRmA

High Noon -- "Crazy Fever"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOjLvkGw9nU

The Brian Sisters -- "Boogie Woogie Man"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUo4ECHWWk0

The Five Blobs -- "The Blob"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHHc_Vp2_Ec

Elvira -- "Haunted House" (underrated song with a cool guitar riff)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXbvoBGM1c4&feature=related

Roky Erickson -- "Creature With the Atom Brain"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVcK2BRvCgU

Bessie Smith -- "The Devil's Gonna' Get You"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5abfYqJG-8

Andrew Gold -- "Don't Scream It's Only Halloween"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm7eamjOCUg&feature=related

Classics IV -- "Spooky"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUf4F9VXo_s

Bo Diddley -- "Bo Meets the Monster"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q6z4Enl7yQ

The Markettes -- "Out of Limits"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXyeb8ND89M


----------



## Nebulosity

I worked at a Halloween store for a few seasons and one year two of the other assistant managers were creeped out by the sound effects/Midnight Syndicate cds so we had to play the party music ALL THE TIME. So yeah, I'm thoroughly sick of it too.

Next time I'm listening to Pandora I'll have to take better note of the Halloween mood songs but here's a few off the top of my head:
Avantasia:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2mVZnmWDls - Symphony of Life
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynHzhUKUA54 - Death is Just a Feeling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMHdE4a2qIk - The Toymaster (sung by Alice Cooper!)

Alestorm - For a pirate haunter, just about any track will do. Pirate Metal!

Avenged Sevenfold - Little Piece of Heaven (not for the faint of heart)

Kamelot - Veritas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKS6ZuDck-0

Helloween - Halloween https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7sWNirVaIA (warning, it's 13 minutes long)

I'll undoubtedly post more later.


----------



## Adam Beth Fix

I have too many "unexpected" Halloween songs to list out so I decided to share my Spotify playlist on here for everyone to use or maybe find some new gems. 

Enjoy

https://play.spotify.com/user/adam.fix84/playlist/6zTOX9ImiZWyuG6jkubEzx


----------



## Therewolf

If your are up for a bit heavier metal feel consider some stuff from Rob Zombie/White Zombie, Avenged Sevenfold, Disturbed, Marilyn MANSON and some classic Alice cooper.


----------



## PuRock

This is right up my alley. I consider myself a connoisseur of this type of music. Below is a vast array of genres and sounds. Some artists whole catalogs are good but I limited myself to a maximum of two songs each. Enjoy!

My Personal Favorites:
Ghouls - We Are Scientists
Anthem For the Already Defeated - Rock Plaza Central
Ghost of Stephen Foster - Squirrel Nut Zippers (Seen a lot of people say 'Hell' as well)
Black No. 1 - Type O Negative
You're Dead - YNorma Tanega
Can't Play Dead - The Heavy
Tam Lin - Fairport Convention

The Best of the Rest:
Big Black River - Pygmy Lush
Grace for Sale - Terrance Zdunich (From the Devil's Carnival)
Concrete Walls - Fever Ray
Keep the Streets Empty for Me - Fever Ray
Incitatus - Birdeatsbaby
The Bullet - Birdeatsbaby
Black Dresses - The Builders and the Butchers
Seven Seas - The Good Ship
Even Witches Like to Go Out Dancing - Graveyard Train
Excuse Me Mr. - The Tragic Tantrum
Go - The Tragic Tantrum
Witch Lynching - Forever & Everest (all of their music is free on bandcamp)
Murder By the Ocean - Forever & Everet
Night of the King Snake - Big Rude Jake
Steppin' Out Under the Moon - Big Rude Jake
In Our Talons - Bowerbirds
Tears - Health (From Max Payne game)
Carousel - The Shanklin Freak Show
American Horror Story - The Shanklin Freak Show
Overcome - Tricky
Carousel - Circus Contraption (All of their music is creepy circus stuff) 
Telephone the Dead - Deadbolt
Graves - Matter

Obvious Halloween Music but Underrated:
Bloodletting - Concrete Blonde
Get Dead - Shari Belafonte (From 'The Midnight Hour')
Curse of the Werewolf - Schoolyard Heroes
Brains! - Voltaire
Flaming Skull - Zombina and the Skeletones
It's Halloween - The Shaggs

Some more well known bands:
Seventeen Seconds - The Cure
Dead Souls - Joy Division
We Only Come Out at Night - The Smashing Pumpkins
Zero - The Smashing Pumpkins
Pretty Girls Make Graves - The Smiths
How Soon is Now? - The Smiths

Older Classics:
Gloomy Sunday - Billie Holiday
Ain't No Grave - Johnny Cash


----------



## Dinosaur1972

There's a terrific Spotify playlist called "A Drunken Whaler: Haunted Americana, Eerie Alternative, & Atmospheric Soundtracks" that is really, really excellent.


----------



## Darksword

Without a doubt, the entire *Sleepy Hollow* (1999) Soundtrack. It's super ghostly and eerie. One of the best.


----------



## Saffrons_Curse

OoOoOoooo~ I can add stuff! Not all of it kid appropriate, I'll try to sort it out [even with my sorting job, double check just to be sure if you think something is or isn't fit]~ 

*Probably Kid Appropriate*
Scooby Doo on Zombie Island - The Ghost is Here; Terror Time [I always preferred the movie versions even though they aren't the 'full' version, because the 'full' version has a different vocalist. :T ]
HorrorPops - Walk Like A Zombie
Morteth Hastur - Ruins
Ghost - Ghuleh / Zombie Queen; Year Zero [well, Year Zero is debatable depending on religious beliefs]
Lordi - Would You Love A Monsterman
April Smith and the Great Picture Show - Terrible Things [she might have a couple of other songs that would work as well~]
Voltaire - The Beast of Pirate's Bay [I saw someone post his name, but I don't remember if they were recommending him in general or named a specific song - When You're Evil and Brains are also good ones from him though~]
Cradle of Filth - Creatures That Kissed Cold Mirrors; Painting Flowers White Never Suited My Palette
Diablo Swing Orchestra - Voodoo Mon Amour [I haven't looked into much by these guys, but I'm sure that they have a lot of other stuff that would work well too~]
Jonathan Coulton - Re: Your Brains
Neverhood Soundtrack - Time To Goof Off [about halfway through]; Klogg's Castle
Skyhooks - Horror Movie
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Heads Will Roll
Alan Parsons Project - The Raven
Mortiis - Smell the Witch [given his genre, I think a lot of his stuff might fit as well, though I'm only really familiar with Parasite God beyond this, which arguably could fit]
Pendulum - Tarantula [they also have a song, Through The Loop, which samples that part in Willy Wonka with the freaky tunnel ride]
System of a Down - Spiders
Arthur - I Was Jekyll Jekyll Hyde [Not gonna lie, I still jam to this legit, just like Terror Time]
Stolen Babies - Never Come Back; Second Sleep; Swimming Hole; So Close [and given their style, pretty much all of their songs - some might be a bit questionable in the kid appropriate area though.]
Creature Feature's entire discography - that Greatest Show On Earth is a pretty good example of all their other songs, and boy, they're all awesome, with few exceptions [I'm not very fond of Such Horrible Things because it kinda drags on imo]; one of my favorite bands!
The Unicorns - Tuff Ghost
Nero - Fugue State; Angst; Doomsday
Orbital feat. Kirk Hammett - Satan [the only word in the song is Satan which is repeated a few times; I guess it depends on your personal views whether that's appropriate or not?]
Big Bad VooDoo Daddy - Spooky Madness
Brave Little Toaster - B-Movie [It's A B-Movie Show might be the full title of the song but yeh]
I prefer Beatfreakz' remix of Somebody's Watching Me to the original, so there's that~
Volbeat - Room 24
Humanwine - Rivolta Silenziosa
Godsmack - Voodoo
Killer Instinct Soundtrack - Warlord; Lycanthropy
Prezioso feat. Marvin - Emergency 911 (THE ORIGINAL) [there are a few different versions of this, extended club mixes and whatnot, but if you specify, you should get to the original version]
Ghoultown - Bury Them Deep
Misophone - Homeward, Gone
Gogol Bordello - Start Wearing Purple
Erock331's Harry Potter Meets Metal might count as well.

*Scores*
Interview With A Vampire - Libera Me, Claudia's Allegro Agitato
Zombieland - Estasi Dell Anima
The Wolfman [the work Danny Elfman did on the remake]
28 Days Later - In the House, In a Heartbeat


*Probably somewhere in between? Use discretion*
Jill Tracy - Evil Night Together
E Nomine - Das Tir In Mir (Wolfen) 
Hot Hot Heat - Bandages
Oomph! - Labyrinth
Jun Togawa (YAPOOS) - Like a Butcher
Dimmu Borgir - Burn in Hell [again, religious restrictions may apply here, but it's just a cover of a Twisted Sister song]
Carach Angren - Spectral Infantry Battalions [Most of their stuff has to do with ghost stories, like the woman in white or the flying Dutchman, so they have lots of spooky themed music]
Opeth - Heir Apparent; Ghost of Perdition [these guys have a lot of other stuff that could fit, too]
Velvet Acid Christ - Blood
Wolfgang Parker - The Mice the Demons and the Piggies
Mercenary - Sharpen the Edges

*Not Kid Appropriate*
Epic Rap Battles of History - Edgar Allan Poe vs Stephen King; Jack the Ripper vs Hannibal Lector [these are more on the lulzy side, but they're still nice!]
Cradle of Filth - From the Cradle to Enslave
Murderdolls - Die My Bride; 197666

Also, for some super creepy ambient stuff, Nurse With Wound. The only thing I know from them is I Cannot Feel You As the Dogs Are Laughing And I Am Blind. Wwooo some eerie stuff!
Also Patrick Wolf's Ignis Fatuus is wonderfully creepy.

And now to comb through this thread and add to my collection~~ -steeples fingers-


----------



## quakrspecl2

Excuse me, if this one has already been suggested . . . but it's a li'l ditty from the The Tom Fun Orchestra. I rear-projected this one from our garage for the TOTs a few years back:


----------



## pikkupiri

Bringing back an old thread because hey, it's a good one
Here's some of mine
Gorillaz- Kids with guns
Yeah Yeah Yeahs- Heads will roll
Pretty much anything by Marilyn Manson, but for example You and me and the Devil makes 3, Deep six, The Devil beneath my feet
Peter McConnell- Casion Calavera
Rob Zombie- Superbeast, Dragula, Demonoid phenomenon, pretty much the whole Hellbilly Deluxe album
Powerman 5000- When worlds collide
Korn- Freak on a leash
White Zombie- Grease paint and monkey brains
Rammstein- Spieluhr
Lordi- Devil is a loser, Blood red sandman
M.O.O.N- Delay, Quixotic
IAMTHEKIDYOUKNOWWHATIMEAN- Run
Chromatics- Lady
Carpenter Brut- Le Perv, Escape from Midwich valley
Light club- Blizzard
Castanets- You are the blood
Sjellos- Chamber of reflections
Arum Rae- I'm smoke
Tomie- Robby's song
Godsmack- Voodoo
Huoratron- XXVI Crimes of love


----------



## Bloody Freakin Mary

"The Crow" soundtrack. The whole thing. Also, many Alice in Chains songs.


----------



## Bloody Freakin Mary

And anything Rob Zombie.


----------



## rockingthehomestead

Oh! I heard a really good one the other day. It's called Re Your Brains. The lyrics are super catchy, and it's sung from the point of view of a zombie. It's pretty fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

rockingthehomestead said:


> Oh! I heard a really good one the other day. It's called Re Your Brains. The lyrics are super catchy, and it's sung from the point of view of a zombie. It's pretty fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jonathan Coulton. He does great stuff. I also like "Creepy Doll"


----------



## Pumpkin215

I didn't search the whole thread but here are some I like:

The Killers - Tranquilize 
Chiasm - Isolated 
Lordi - Haunted Town 
Ramones - Pet Sematary 
Pitbull Daycare - You Make Me Feel So Dead 
Greenskeeper - Lotion 


Pretty much anything by The Prodigy. Anything by Midnight Syndicate (I love Born of the Night).


----------



## Djpumpkinhead

Nekromantix: Trick or Treat


----------

